# Cutting Clay Pots



## ChristopherG2 (Feb 8, 2009)

*** decided to give cichlids a try since i have found myself bored with tropicals. So i am trying to get an idea of what I want to do. *** noticed a lot of people cutting clay pots to use as caves etc and was wondering if anyone could send some tips and techniques my way. Thanks.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I use to use them a lot and currently only have 1. I would usually just break them I am sure you can cut them with the right tools but if not do as I did.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I broke min up a bit using a punch, hammer and vice grips. Just tap the pot gently..

Jeremy


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

If you are going to cut it, try soaking it in water to soften it up a bit, then use a dremel with a cutting blade.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

The Dremel tool is a good idea...cut the pot to the size you desired. No matter what--saw or hammer etc...safety goggles are advisable! 8)


----------



## ChristopherG2 (Feb 8, 2009)

alright thanks, Ill give it a try.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I got mad at my clay pots because i couldnt get them to cut and hit it with a hammer  - turned out perfect.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

my hack saw walked through them like a hot knife through butter. stood them on their tops and sliced them right in half.


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

I cut 20 clay pots in half of differant sizes in about 5 min..secret- tile wet saw!!! Walks right thru them!! :thumb:


----------

